# Picture Thread: Chris & Mary [SSBHM, FFA]



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I figure since everyone else is making "official" picture threads, Chris and I might as well created a separate thread for our pictures as well. 
And what a perfect time to do it; when we finally got around to taking more pictures!

I'm gonna start it off with some of the pictures Chris and I took tonight, and I'm sure he's going to add more sometime tomorrow. <3

So I hope you all enjoy looking at the pictures as much as we enjoyed taking them. 

(And for some reason, despite the fact that I edited all the picture's to be smaller; a few of the pictures are still gigantic.)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Oh, yeah. I'm totally grabbing one of his moobs in one of those pictures. xP


----------



## charlieversion2

Just had to point it out to the people, geeez. LOL It's late I'm going to bed


----------



## Nightfire

Great pics you two.


----------



## LoveBHMS

They are all so adorable, but that second one is priceless. You BOTH look as if you are thinking "I am the luckiest person alive."

Awesome.


----------



## AZ_Wolf

LoveBHMS said:


> They are all so adorable, but that second one is priceless. You BOTH look as if you are thinking "I am the luckiest person alive."
> 
> Awesome.




I totally agree and that's a great way to sum up those mutual expressions.


----------



## SnapDragon

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm totally grabbing one of his moobs in one of those pictures. xP



I like that one best.  Mary's expression says it all.

It's interesting how, though the subjects are of course the same, your use of camera and setting has become more imaginative and artistic.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Melian

Thanks for rubbing your happiness in our faces....

j/k....haha. Great pics! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm totally grabbing one of his moobs in one of those pictures. xP



Dude I laughed out loud. The moob grop and the facial expression combined = comedy gold.

And uhm yeah..freaking adorable pics.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The last picture makes my heart smile

EDIT:

PS - How high is Chris in the second pic? lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

wow nice looking couple. 

and yeah chris's eyes looks glassy as hell lol drugs are bad lol


----------



## charlieversion2

thanks for all the compliments


Who says there is nothing good on TV?


----------



## lady of the dark

You two look sooo sweet together! I'm so happy for you two! (and jealous because my boyfriend won't let me put photo's of him on the board)


----------



## Fatgator

ChrisVersion2 said:


> thanks for all the compliments
> 
> 
> Who says there is nothing good on TV?



I see a Patriots thing in the background...you 2 must be bummed huh? Lol


----------



## charlieversion2

Bummed no, they played like the Giants played at the start of the past season, nope not at all, they played like losers.


----------



## Fatgator

Lol okay. I love football, college and NFL...I watched it, the Patriots haven't looked the same the last half of the season to me. But I feel for ya though.


----------



## Minerva_08

Omg, you guys so sooo friggen cute!


----------



## Undine

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I figure since everyone else is making "official" picture threads, Chris and I might as well created a separate thread for our pictures as well.
> And what a perfect time to do it; when we finally got around to taking more pictures!
> 
> I'm gonna start it off with some of the pictures Chris and I took tonight, and I'm sure he's going to add more sometime tomorrow. <3
> 
> So I hope you all enjoy looking at the pictures as much as we enjoyed taking them.
> 
> (And for some reason, despite the fact that I edited all the picture's to be smaller; a few of the pictures are still gigantic.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the looks on both your faces in this one.
> Such sweet pics!


----------



## Susie Q

You are a very lucky girl, MaryElizabethAntoinette!  And the pics are great, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Love.Metal

You two are uber effin' cute, as usual.

These are hot, I love the way you look at him!

And Mary, your hair looks great, I love it. I don't know what you were talking about!! It's a great length. Although I still can't picture you as a blonde...<3

Love you guys

<3


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Awww! Such beautiful photos...so nice to see you so happy together 

Bella x


----------



## buscando

Love the pics, you two look great together. 

Unless it's out and I missed it, you two should post the story of how you got together. I"m sure others would like to hear it too!


----------



## charlieversion2

Well she sign up for DIMs, and posted a few comments. I noticed that she was from one town over. I couldn't believe it. So I messaged her on here.

Thinking to myself that this is gonna be like me being a wide receiver going to catch a pass, I know I'm not gonna catch it but I just lay out and just stretch to catch it, and I do. Just dumbfounded.

We had a rough patch at the start, I was nervous everyday that we were gonna break up. We always seemed to work it out and since then haven’t looked back.

Tho… I’d love to hear her side of the story


----------



## buscando

WOW...that's so awesome. Congrats to you, I totally hear where you are coming from too and can tell you appreciate what you've found with her. 

Now if a pretty girl from the next town over from me would just post here...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Haha, yeah Chris got it right. 

When I turned 18... literally the day of, I finally joined dimensions. Not that I was lurking around here since I was 11 or anything. And he messaged me cuz he lived near me. Like, we knew some of the same places and whatnot. 
And then after a month of random talking he got up the courage to ask me to a party he was having. So I got one of my guy friends and we decided to go. 
I mean, all of my friends are guys, and when I meet anyone new I always have an entourage of some sort. So my friend Tom and I drove into Waltham (which we like to refer to as the asshole of the universe). Cuz the Metropolitan State Hospital used to be located in Waltham, and then when they closed it down they let all of their patients out on the street. Waltham is now flooded with homeless crazy people. Well, most of them have died off already, but yeah... Waltham is like God ate some bad corn.
Anyway, Tom and I finally found the house and we nervously walked up. I knocked on the door and Chris opened it. I go to shake his hand and he goes, "We hug here." So I hugged him.

It was awkward for the first half an hour cuz it was just like 5 of us. But when everyone else started to arrive it was great. Tom and I ended up staying until like 5:00 AM. I honestly don't even remember driving my car home, we had a great time.

So that's how our relationship started. I just partied with him and his friends. And then after about a month of that, I started hanging out with Chris alone. 

Our relationship was extremely rocky in the beginning because Chris treated me like shit. Not because he enjoys being a mean asshole, but because he didn't think before he spoke. And he was extremely inconsiderate. I have no effin' idea why I put up with him. I mean, he treated me like shit and pissed me off constantly. And we had absolutely nothing in common except for the fact that he's a BHM and I'm an FFA. He was loud, obnoxious, and dumb. And I am quiet, calm, and intelligent. So we clashed big time.

I don't really remember when it started to change. It was quite a while ago when things started getting better, so I barely remember when things were bad. And either way, we've both changed for the better. He's learned to be more considerate and to think before he speaks. And I've learned to be more tolerant. 

It's interesting how love can turn aspects you once hated into aspects you're now fond of. I don't think thats grammatically correct at all. But like, for example. He loves Star Trek, and at first I thought it was the lamest shit I have ever seen in my life. But now... he will come home from work and I'll be curled up on the couch enjoying Star Trek by myself. So we've both kinda adapted to each other. 

I'm sure there is a lot more to it than that. But I'm done rambling. xP


----------



## lady of the dark

That's a lovely story! And very honest. I have to admit, when I first saw pictures of you two, I really hoped that you two lived close to eachother, and that it was not a very long distance relationship in wich you two hardly had the chance to meet. (Yes I really do think this far) The first time I saw a picture of you two loving eachother so much really striked me. In a way it made me open up more to my boyfriend and love him more. (yes I know it sounds strange)


----------



## SnapDragon

I like how you two discuss on the board. It reminds me of what's said about a lot of couples -- that they communicate better when they put down what they're thinking in writing.

Mary -- I don't like Star Trek either, but I often wondered if I would like it if I forced myself to sit through a few episodes. I never managed to get into it, despite umpteen people I know liking it and science fiction being my 'thing'. (I write science fiction, in fact I could probably say now that I write SF for a living on account of being made redundant at the end of last year, even though the money I have made from it thus far is lousy)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## likeitmatters

dont ya know opposites attract? my late partner was very quiet and I am a loud mouth big time who is not afraid to tell someone man or woman when they are wrong that they are wrong and to fuck off....

and their is nothing wrong with star trek...lol may you live a long and properous life together and you get chris even bigger lol


----------



## rissanycffa

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Just had to point it out to the people, geeez. LOL It's late I'm going to bed



OMG Chris you are so handsome, you need to start a SSBHM model site, like right now!!! Mary could take the photos  

I love this photo of you :wubu:





and Mary your a doll!


----------



## LoveBHMS

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Haha, yeah Chris got it right.
> 
> When I turned 18... literally the day of, I finally joined dimensions. Not that I was lurking around here since I was 11 or anything. And he messaged me cuz he lived near me. Like, we knew some of the same places and whatnot.
> And then after a month of random talking he got up the courage to ask me to a party he was having. So I got one of my guy friends and we decided to go.
> I mean, all of my friends are guys, and when I meet anyone new I always have an entourage of some sort. So my friend Tom and I drove into Waltham (which we like to refer to as the asshole of the universe). Cuz the Metropolitan State Hospital used to be located in Waltham, and then when they closed it down they let all of their patients out on the street. Waltham is now flooded with homeless crazy people. Well, most of them have died off already, but yeah... Waltham is like God ate some bad corn.
> Anyway, Tom and I finally found the house and we nervously walked up. I knocked on the door and Chris opened it. I go to shake his hand and he goes, "We hug here." So I hugged him.
> 
> It was awkward for the first half an hour cuz it was just like 5 of us. But when everyone else started to arrive it was great. Tom and I ended up staying until like 5:00 AM. I honestly don't even remember driving my car home, we had a great time.
> 
> So that's how our relationship started. I just partied with him and his friends. And then after about a month of that, I started hanging out with Chris alone.
> 
> Our relationship was extremely rocky in the beginning because Chris treated me like shit. Not because he enjoys being a mean asshole, but because he didn't think before he spoke. And he was extremely inconsiderate. I have no effin' idea why I put up with him. I mean, he treated me like shit and pissed me off constantly. And we had absolutely nothing in common except for the fact that he's a BHM and I'm an FFA. He was loud, obnoxious, and dumb. And I am quiet, calm, and intelligent. So we clashed big time.
> 
> I don't really remember when it started to change. It was quite a while ago when things started getting better, so I barely remember when things were bad. And either way, we've both changed for the better. He's learned to be more considerate and to think before he speaks. And I've learned to be more tolerant.
> 
> It's interesting how love can turn aspects you once hated into aspects you're now fond of. I don't think thats grammatically correct at all. But like, for example. He loves Star Trek, and at first I thought it was the lamest shit I have ever seen in my life. But now... he will come home from work and I'll be curled up on the couch enjoying Star Trek by myself. So we've both kinda adapted to each other.
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot more to it than that. But I'm done rambling. xP



So cute.

And really, probably the best take on Waltham that I've ever read.

Except they have this one good wine store.


----------



## boompoet

Go Chris. That's the kind of woman I'm looking for. 

Mary, you're a lucky woman. You can tell by the look on his face he's in heaven.

You guys rock.


----------



## charlieversion2

hey thanks man... you know something she is quite the lucky gal 


... tho truth be told, I'm the lucky one here.


----------



## tribaltattoos75

Man I hope Im as lucky as you some day. Mary is HOT!


----------



## Scott

That's really a great story, you guys. I like that Mary now watches the Star Trek episodes! LOL. Now if I can only find an FFA who'll get into the comics I read...


----------



## Molly

Something about Mary's description of your relationship together reminds me of my early relationship with my dude. I didn't like my man when we first met! He was loud, obnoxious and quite willing to burn bridges... but now, we are married! We both changed, and are both happier together than we ever were apart.

Thanks for sharing you beautiful pictures and stories with us!


----------



## BeaBea

You two are just adorable. The pictures, the words, everything!!! Seriously, I think I love you both :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Tracey xx


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

As of March 17th...





This is totally my favorite picture of us, ever.







Chris decided to strike a pose in mid-kiss. I mean, why not?



There are more, but those two are the best. <3


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

That first one is awesome, absolutely fantastic pictures guys!


----------



## ntwp

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Chris decided to strike a pose in mid-kiss. I mean, why not?



Chris obviously thinks he is such a rock star! I bet it's your fault for making him cocky.  I think you guys are fantastic.


----------



## Falling Boy

Hey great to see a happy couple! Best of luck to you both! Cheers:bow:


----------



## LoveBHMS

How totally cute.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Great pictures guys (as always)! You two are wonderful together. It's always nice to see a really happy couple. (Especially one as adorable as you guys.)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Why thank you everyone!

I just figured since I made an "official picture thread" for Chris & I, I should continue to add more pictures when we take 'em. 


Ooo, I turn 19 in 11 minutes, and that also means I've been a member here for exactly a year. Yay!


----------



## Tad

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Why thank you everyone!
> 
> I just figured since I made an "official picture thread" for Chris & I, I should continue to add more pictures when we take 'em.
> 
> 
> Ooo, I turn 19 in 11 minutes, and that also means I've been a member here for exactly a year. Yay!



Hey, happy 19th birthday!

And I love how you signed up for Dimensions the moment you turned 18 

Best wishes on the next year being just as exciting as this past one was!


----------



## Tad

SnapDragon said:


> Mary -- I don't like Star Trek either, but I often wondered if I would like it if I forced myself to sit through a few episodes. I never managed to get into it, despite umpteen people I know liking it and science fiction being my 'thing'.



(sorry to go off topic here).

I was never all that much of a Star Trek fan either, although I watched some of 'Next Generation' at the time. But this article by David Brin in Salon made me almost feel like I should re-watch it:
http://www.salon.com/ent/movies/feature/1999/06/15/brin_main/index.html

Also on his web page he has a follow up here:
http://www.davidbrin.com/starwars1.html

If you are writing SF, you could do worse than read what he says here.

-Ed
PS. I admit, I adore Brin's 'Uplift' loose trilogy of books, so I'm inclined to read what he has to say in a favorable frame of mind. Your mileage may vary, etc.


----------



## Wantabelly

Gorgeous pics... I hope you two keep going strong... Love and hugs xxx

Happy Birthday Mary!


----------



## Scott

...these photos are so great! It's so RARE that you see anything like these! No wonder all of us are reacting so strongly. A cute woman and a big round man? In photos together? Kissing and being all into each other? CRAZINESS!! 

Seriously, you two - great stuff. You give hope to all of us hoping for something similar!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Chris and I took more pictures, so I figured I'd update this thread and post some of them. 
Most of them were individual ones, cuz we didn't have the tripod... so someone was needed to actually _take_ the picture.


----------



## LoveBHMS

That last one is priceless.

You two are the cutest couple alive.


----------



## Jon Blaze

What cute couple.


----------



## angel-1

Too cute. Too damn cute!!!


----------



## charlieversion2

I just want to say thank you to everyone who has commented in this thread.

Warmest Regards,
Chris K.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

As always great pictures! You guys are adorable!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Great photos you two; definitely adorable and gush-worthy. They're also good enough to make me jealous. As a fellow BHM, I hope some of Chris' good fortune eventually comes my way. The single life gets really stale after a while, especially when one hits a milestone birthday as I just did on April 3rd (the big 3-0 )


----------



## sunnie1653

I don't normally post in this forum, but I was just sitting here and figured I'd read everything this time. You two are so freakin adorable, the cuteness in this thread is like a 14 on a 1-10 scale. 

Much love and happiness to you two 

*Hugs*
Melina


----------



## cammy

The last photo is just too cute for words.


----------



## Love.Metal

Gorgeous, stunning, astounding...what a wonderful look at the natural, beautiful moments in your relationship.

<3


----------



## aduronia

you guys are so cute/hot it's ridiculous.
really.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Gah, definitely the dreamiest couple on the dims boards. You're both awesome as hell.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

what a very lovely couple


----------



## LillyBBBW

*Subscribe*

I love this thread. You two are so cute.


----------



## Tad

That last pic? Yah, what everyone else has said. Chris you look so relaxed and content, and Mary has the best cat-that-ate-the-cream look I may ever have seen. Really, a great pic by any standards.


----------



## Tychondarova

Chris, I have but one thing to say to you.

SCORE!

You both look so happy. I am totally envious. Congradulations!

-Ty


----------



## Tina

You two always look so happy and blissed out. I also really like the juxtaposition of Mary's thinness and Chris's fatness. You're an adorable couple.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

You two make LOVE lovely!


----------



## lady of the dark

So cute, so sexy, so d*mn sweet!


----------



## stefanie

Haven't been in this thread for awhile - shame on me. 

The sepia-toned photo in post #37 is lovely, as is the last one in the last series in post #48. Thanks, you two - fantastic work.


----------



## iheartsquishys

You guys are adorable! Who wouldn't be jealous of that?


----------



## Olga_NYC

Those are the cutest pics ever :happy:


----------



## FreneticFang

My favorite is definitely the one with Mary on his "lap" kissing him. 5th one I think?

That is hotness right there! The size difference.


----------



## charlieversion2

:huh:*opens door and peeks in*:doh:

:blink:*notices that he's caught*

*waves politely and smiles*:happy:

:blush:Thank you :bow:


----------



## IszyStone

SOOOO Cute!!!  I honestly just smile when I see these adorable pics...so cute.


----------



## CuriousKitten

*pokes Chris to join OogleGirth*


----------



## bmann0413

You two are awesome together... But I'm still a bit jealous that you have a total hottie as your girl, Chris. I might have to steal her from ya.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

It's been a while since we've taken pictures and posted them on here. So I figured I would update this thread with some more eye candy.












And on a completely unrelated note:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Haha, that bra/underwear combo is awesome.

Love you guys.


----------



## rabbitislove

Oh lord that second picture is hot. 
I feel so wrong for saying that, but yet oh so right.


----------



## Weight_And_See

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>



Is there a Scottish connection with one of guys? I just noticed the rampant lion on the wall and Mary is wearing a cute pair of tartan shorts in one of the pictures


----------



## charlieversion2

We are both Scottish, but the flag I think is b/c of her grandfather...


----------



## Love.Metal

aaaah, so sexy!!


Perfection, as always.


[I'm totally lusting after that bra and panties set, Mary...where did you get them?? I need those, like soon-ness. haha]


<3


p.s.,

DOGGY!!!!! So cute!! xP I always get them mixed up...but whoever it is, they are a pile of cuteness.


----------



## Weight_And_See

ChrisVersion2 said:


> We are both Scottish, but the flag I think is b/c of her grandfather...



You are both Scottish? :-s


----------



## Weeze

Awww....
this thread is the epitome of warm fuzzies


----------



## charlieversion2

Weight_And_See said:


> You are both Scottish? :-s



I'm not a practicing Scottish person, but she is 

a few other photos, this is us out at lunch with CK and MadamX






And this was just a early morning (4am till about 11am) love project 

From: 





To:









See the attachment for the original code  press F11 in your broswer (IE and FF) to full-screen it for full effect


----------



## Love.Metal

Chris, it's effin' amazing how you do those pics of Mary.
The amount of time you put into those is insane!! 
But the end result is ridiculously cool.


You guys are uber cute :]


----------



## charlieversion2

just crank the tunes, and copy and paste in rhythm. Simplistic I know lol


----------



## kinkykitten

Sooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Hole

I had to bump this. This thread made my heart melt. *sigh* You two are so adorable. :wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Hole said:


> I had to bump this. This thread made my heart melt. *sigh* You two are so adorable. :wubu:



*giggles* You make me smile!!


Chris and I haven't taken pictures in a while, ya know how it is... lack of motivation. And I've been sick, so that's been no fun. But hey, when I get better... we'll take some. After all, he's gotten bigger. :smitten:


----------



## escapist

lady of the dark said:


> You two look sooo sweet together! I'm so happy for you two! (and jealous because my boyfriend won't let me put photo's of him on the board)



Hey your not alone, I can't post a lot of great stuff either. It caused to many problems I guess when I did.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

New pics... STAT!

:wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Hey your not alone, I can't post a lot of great stuff either. It caused to many problems I guess when I did.



sorry to hear that


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

So my main computer has completely pooped out... and it has all of my pictures on it. (And all of my videos, music, documents, files, everything). But I was looking through my laptop and I found some goofy pictures of us at a party. 
And since I've never really posted goofy pictures of us taken with all of our friends... it'll be entertaining for you guys to see how lame we are in public. xP

Oh... and be warned... I look so effin' silly when I'm trashed.

So here's the beginning of the night. I'm on my first beer and I still have my ball gown on (a few minutes later someone spilled beer all over it... so I had to change in the car). I really like this picture of us, despite the fact that it's candid.





I dunno what Chris is doing in this picture. I have a feeling... someone was about to take a picture, and since I wasn't paying attention.. he felt the need to make a face.





And.... drunken Mary shows her face. Outside. In a belly shirt (and a sweater my mommy made me). By now the beer was spilled on my dress... so I changed. And by the way... it was freezing outside, incase you can't tell by my inappropriate cold-weather outfit.





And here is a more recent one of us at a party... I dunno why I look so sad in this picture. I was pretty damn happy.







And I hope you enjoy that delve into the goofy party life of Chris & Mary.


----------



## kinkykitten

Awwwwwwwwwww Party People! :happy:

I had a taster of Chris' dancing in another pic he posted... too cool for school 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, you two are friggen adorable  It makes me smile :happy:


----------



## Tanuki

Oh Wow!

What a cute couple

I love it hehe


----------



## Melian

LOL!!! Love the pics.

Mary, I constantly end up outside in the freezing cold wearing inappropriate stuff, too. It's been -35C some nights, lately, and I'll be hailing a cab wearing a corset and micro skirt.

But really....it's Canada.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> So my main computer has completely pooped out... and it has all of my pictures on it. (And all of my videos, music, documents, files, everything). But I was looking through my laptop and I found some goofy pictures of us at a party.
> And since I've never really posted goofy pictures of us taken with all of our friends... it'll be entertaining for you guys to see how lame we are in public. xP
> 
> Oh... and be warned... I look so effin' silly when I'm trashed.
> 
> So here's the beginning of the night. I'm on my first beer and I still have my ball gown on (a few minutes later someone spilled beer all over it... so I had to change in the car). I really like this picture of us, despite the fact that it's candid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what Chris is doing in this picture. I have a feeling... someone was about to take a picture, and since I wasn't paying attention.. he felt the need to make a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... drunken Mary shows her face. Outside. In a belly shirt (and a sweater my mommy made me). By now the beer was spilled on my dress... so I changed. And by the way... it was freezing outside, incase you can't tell by my inappropriate cold-weather outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a more recent one of us at a party... I dunno why I look so sad in this picture. I was pretty damn happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope you enjoy that delve into the goofy party life of Chris & Mary.



LOL!! OMG, I *love* you all!  So cute. :wubu:


----------



## Louis KC

Chris and Mary, when are you two kids getting hitched? I did'nt want to say the "M'' word.


----------



## Esther

super cute.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> LOL!!! Love the pics.
> 
> Mary, I constantly end up outside in the freezing cold wearing inappropriate stuff, too. It's been -35C some nights, lately, and I'll be hailing a cab wearing a corset and micro skirt.
> 
> But really....it's Canada.



Haha... I do it too, I won't lie. I like warm clothes, don't get me wrong, but five months of wintery, shitty weather is a long time. I inevitably get tired of it at some point and end up wearing dresses out in inappropriately cold temperatures just because I'm tired of sweaters.


----------



## thatgirl08

You guys are adorable!


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> You guys are adorable!



Aren't they? this is one of my all time favorite Dims threads.

I LOVE Chris and Mary pics so much and was really geeked up to see new ones.


----------



## Hole

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> So my main computer has completely pooped out... and it has all of my pictures on it. (And all of my videos, music, documents, files, everything). But I was looking through my laptop and I found some goofy pictures of us at a party.
> And since I've never really posted goofy pictures of us taken with all of our friends... it'll be entertaining for you guys to see how lame we are in public. xP
> 
> Oh... and be warned... I look so effin' silly when I'm trashed.
> 
> So here's the beginning of the night. I'm on my first beer and I still have my ball gown on (a few minutes later someone spilled beer all over it... so I had to change in the car). I really like this picture of us, despite the fact that it's candid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what Chris is doing in this picture. I have a feeling... someone was about to take a picture, and since I wasn't paying attention.. he felt the need to make a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... drunken Mary shows her face. Outside. In a belly shirt (and a sweater my mommy made me). By now the beer was spilled on my dress... so I changed. And by the way... it was freezing outside, incase you can't tell by my inappropriate cold-weather outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a more recent one of us at a party... I dunno why I look so sad in this picture. I was pretty damn happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope you enjoy that delve into the goofy party life of Chris & Mary.



Loving it!:happy:


----------



## Canonista

Melian said:


> Thanks for rubbing your happiness in our faces....
> 
> j/k....haha. Great pics! :smitten:



Yup. Single sucks...

Great lookin' couple! I gotta find me a nice gal to smooch!


----------



## Wantabelly

Mary/Chris.... i've been thinking..........i think you guys should do a calendar. Black and white. Gorgeous. Who'd buy one??

:blush: *Hand up*


----------



## Wantabelly

When are you guys doing some more pics? I need some decent eye candy round here man.... **withdrawal symptons coming on - fidgeting, getting shaky, even starting to sweat a bit.... pleeeeaaase, give it to me**


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Wantabelly said:


> When are you guys doing some more pics? I need some decent eye candy round here man.... **withdrawal symptons coming on - fidgeting, getting shaky, even starting to sweat a bit.... pleeeeaaase, give it to me**



Okay so get this... I lost my camera battery charger about a month ago. And I just effin' found it. I've been looking for it for weeks too, and I just lifted up some books and there it was. 

Conclusion: I'm a dumbass.

Wait... there's another conclusion: we're gonna try to take pictures. Chris has gotten a few requests from some people and I've been getting requests... and we really haven't taken pictures in a while. So maybe people will be able to notice a difference in his size in the next set of pictures we take. :happy:

But don't worry, we'll try to take pictures in the next week or so. 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Wantabelly

Magic words  Yay! Thanks honeybaloo <3


----------



## charlieversion2

nag her again  we took some last night


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> nag her again  we took some last night



I know, I know! I'm gonna post them today. 

The ones we took last night are a little more classy than the previous ones we've taken and posted in this thread. I think it's my dress that makes it all old-school classy. 

So yeah... lemmie attempt to upload them now and I'll post in the next half hour.


----------



## Cors

Your pictures are always classy, MaryBeth! <3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette




----------



## Paquito

Aww you two are such a cute couple, I'm pretty green with envy.

Two hot couples on this board, how are we gonna handle it?


----------



## LillyBBBW

YAY for the Chris & Mary thread!! :bounce:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wow, so damn envious. You guys are cute as hell.


----------



## Esther

Oh man, you two are swoon-worthy.

Also Mary, I can't resist commenting on your dress. It's got such classic cut, it looks really dainty and feminine on you.


----------



## Wantabelly

Nothing else posted on these forums ever comes close to the quality and genuine-ness (yes, not a word!) displayed in your pictures. They are soooo beautiful. So classy. So gorgeous. I am in love with both of you :wubu: You represent everything this place is meant to be about. Keep on raising that unreachable bar.... you guys rock my world! (thank you ) <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I'm sending out reps, cuz you guys a sweeties.


Dammit!! I have to spread more rep around before I can give it to Ninja, Esther, and Wantabelly! 

Lame!


----------



## Cors

Breathtaking pictures and the contrast is amazing! Nothing like two people utterly besotted with each other! You look so dainty and girly sitting on his lap! If you don't mind me asking, how big is Chris now? 

I am really liking the pictures of your delicate hands next to his chubby ones. Cute nails too! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Love.Metal

I effing LOVE you two.

That is all :bow:



<3 <3 <3


----------



## kinkykitten

Awwwwww look at you two... So cute!!!!!! 

I want to rep you but I need to spread around some first 

So gorgeous


----------



## chicken legs

I love new pics...they are sooo cute


----------



## rabbitislove

Soo cute. I love your dress Mary!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Love.Metal said:


> I effing LOVE you two.
> 
> That is all :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> <3 <3 <3


 

Fuck. I gotta spread my rep seed around a little more before I can throw some rep atcha.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

rabbitislove said:


> Soo cute. I love your dress Mary!



Hehe, doesn't the white at the bottom make it look cool? I purposely wear a white skirt underneath the reddish dress cuz it makes it look more old school.

Yeah... I'm a tool.


----------



## Melian

1. Awesome pics.
2. Awesome dress.
3. Awesomely big hair on Chris, these days


----------



## WillSpark

I'm suffering from like 4 of the 7 deadly sins right now...

Very cute pics. something for everyone!


----------



## addie17

Damn it, I can't rep Mary before I spread some around. Regardless, those are the most adorable pics of a couple I've seen in forever. Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Hole

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>


I love the contrast and the way you're interacting with each other. So sweet and romantic!:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I love all of the photos posted. However I need to comment on this one in particular. When I look at this photo, I am Chris (literally, hehe) and my hubby is the thin one. And I know exactly how this feels and what you both are thinking. Love is truly universal. Seeing this photo, even with the sexes reversed is awesome because it totally shows the love between two people - one fat, one not.


----------



## Rowan

You guys are too damn cute!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Chris and I happened to take pictures last night, so I chose two of the best to post here, after all... I haven't posted anything in like months. xP


----------



## Hole

Sensual and sweet at the same time.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## charlieversion2

WOOOOHOOHOHO! It's Mr. Duffers, getting some neck scratches!







Love that dog's facial expression!


----------



## JenFromOC

Awww...I love all of your pics


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Haven't been here in a long time, and this is a really nice thing to come back to. Love ya both.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Ninja Glutton said:


> Haven't been here in a long time, and this is a really nice thing to come back to. Love ya both.



Yeah I haven't been on here for a while too. I find that I totally go in cycles. Like sometimes I'm on dimensions every day and I'm wicked active... then other times... I'm never on... ever.

I was just in my first car accident, nothing serious, and it wasn't my fault... but like being without a car is ridiculous. And you'd think that being without a car... I would be signing on more often, but nope. It's the total opposite. 
And I have to wait for another 2 weeks or so until it'll be all fixed... that's over a month of waiting. My poor car. *sigh*. I literally have no means of transportation, especially since I'm the only one at my house with a license or a car, and now I don't even have a car. AHHH! 

But yeah, it could have been worse... the whole top of my car is glass, so had I been going faster or anything I would have been fucked.


----------



## charlieversion2

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *I literally have no means of transportation*, especially since I'm the only one at my house with a license or a car, and now I don't even have a car. AHHH!




*cough* she does have options. She doesn't want to be seen driving this 







Now only if it looked that polished and nice!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ChrisVersion2 said:


> *cough* she does have options. She doesn't want to be seen driving this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now only if it looked that polished and nice!



Dude, nothing to be ashamed of. Check out my friend's van:


----------



## likeitmatters

ChrisVersion2 said:


> *cough* she does have options. She doesn't want to be seen driving this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now only if it looked that polished and nice!




*Hey chris she could be driving you around town instead of the mini van..lol*


----------



## William

Hey Chris

What about this?

Ford Edge














ChrisVersion2 said:


> *cough* she does have options. She doesn't want to be seen driving this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now only if it looked that polished and nice!


----------



## charlieversion2

likeitmatters said:


> *Hey chris she could be driving you around town instead of the mini van..lol*



lol well when her car is fine, she does typically drive. But that Scion is so frak'n low and small....







:doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> lol well when her car is fine, she does typically drive. But that Scion is so frak'n low and small....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:



Yeah, cept mine is all black instead of that goofy dark gray!! 

I'm a tool and need to match my car. It worked out with the Rav4 I had before I bought my new car... I had a silvery-gray Rav4 and my high school uniform was gray... so I matched even then. Lucky me right after high school my Rav4 pooped out, so now I match with a black car! xP

I'm a loser. It's classic.


----------



## charlieversion2

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm a loser. It's classic.



no no.


Your not a loser, your just classy. :wubu:


Some times she just gets confused folks


----------



## charlieversion2

William said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> What about this Ford Edge?



Will,

I just don't like the way it looks. Though one Ford line I'm looking at is the Ford Flex






or the Toyota FJ Cruiser


----------



## William

Hey Chris

Everyone is gonna need a small SUV because it will be a longtime before most Cities can afford to repave streets : (

William





ChrisVersion2 said:


> Will,
> 
> I just don't like the way it looks. Though one Ford line I'm looking at is the Ford Flex
> 
> 
> 
> or the Toyota FJ Cruiser


----------



## Wantabelly

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Chris and I happened to take pictures last night, so I chose two of the best to post here, after all... I haven't posted anything in like months. xP



Only :wubu: miss you hun, hope you're okay <3


----------



## Ninja Glutton

They deleted our fun thread, so I'm coming in here to say we are still strong haha


----------



## likeitmatters

* I shall stay strong and call upon my warriormage from the forsaken to control the moderators and force them to do my bidding.


I am forsaken and I claim this site for the forsaken and the dark lady..


:bow:*


----------



## Love.Metal

Leave it to Chris and Mary to pull me out of my lurky-ness that I've been in lately.

Like seriously...I don't know what's been up with me, but I'm just not feeling the internet lately. Weird.

But those pictures are absolute sex on toast; beautiful and tasteful, and effin' HAWT as always.

*sigh*
I stand by it: I LOVE YOU TWO


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Wantabelly

Love.Metal said:


> Leave it to Chris and Mary to pull me out of my lurky-ness that I've been in lately.
> 
> Like seriously...I don't know what's been up with me, but I'm just not feeling the internet lately. Weird.
> 
> But those pictures are absolute sex on toast; beautiful and tasteful, and effin' HAWT as always.
> 
> *sigh*
> I stand by it: I LOVE YOU TWO
> 
> 
> <3 <3 <3



Me too, I think their's actually a lurky-bug going around  lots of quietness and very little drama.... is it time to cause some again??


----------



## WillSpark

Same here...I just realized I haven't said much in awhile...

Well, needless to say, Mary is smexylicious and they make an amazing couple!


----------



## Wantabelly

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Chris and I happened to take pictures last night, so I chose two of the best to post here, after all... I haven't posted anything in like months. xP



I've just totally seen myself in these pics.... when i lie in bed with the man, that's what i must look like. It suddenly dawned on me. I know, fat guy, thin girl, it's gonna have similarities, and i must sound so thick (stop me saying this, i can't), but the body angle, and the location of the arms, hands, legs ....it's me, that's what i do.... 

.... not that i could ever be as awesome as Mary (but i can try)


----------



## likeitmatters

just love my car big time,,, 

View attachment 018 [Desktop Resolution] [].JPG


----------



## xxeell

I like to see some more. :}


----------



## samuraiscott

The pic of your hands together is really quite beautiful, I am not sure why I like it so much....cheers to the both of you


----------



## 0nlnn

He has kind eyes...*day dreams, then snaps out with an awkward look* Oh yeah, and you are hot Mary...Just had to put that out there.


----------



## SnapDragon

Not been around for a while, busy writing stuff. ;-) Great to see you two are still together, and the contrast between Chris's manly hugeness and Mary's elfin spryness is very artistic!


----------



## escapist

SnapDragon said:


> Not been around for a while, busy writing stuff. ;-) Great to see you two are still together, and the contrast between Chris's manly hugeness and Mary's elfin spryness is very artistic!



Actually I don't think anybody knows if they are still together or what. We haven't seen a post since: 04-12-2009...getting close to a year now. No updates on Myspace in a few months either.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

escapist said:


> Actually I don't think anybody knows if they are still together or what. We haven't seen a post since: 04-12-2009...getting close to a year now. No updates on Myspace in a few months either.



They're still together. I'm friends with both of them on facebook. She just hasn't been online in a looooooooong time.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ninja Glutton said:


> They're still together. I'm friends with both of them on facebook. She just hasn't been online in a looooooooong time.



So nice to hear they are still together. What a gorgeous couple they are!

Hopefully we'll be treated to a pictorial update, but if not, it's great to know they are still together and happy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Aww, it's nice to know people are thinkin' about us.

I've been uber anti-social when it comes to online things. I remember at one point having too much stuff going on in my real life to be able to keep up with all the online traffic, so I just dropped out. Then when things calmed down in reality I was just so used to not going online that it was easier to just not check my messages than it was to attempt to conquer the months of backed up comments and questions. And now I'm totally rambling.


But yeah, hey, I'll try to get my weird anxiety under control and be an online social butterfly again. After all, it's been waaaay too long since I've met any new people. xP


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Aww, it's nice to know people are thinkin' about us.
> 
> I've been uber anti-social when it comes to online things. I remember at one point having too much stuff going on in my real life to be able to keep up with all the online traffic, so I just dropped out. Then when things calmed down in reality I was just so used to not going online that it was easier to just not check my messages than it was to attempt to conquer the months of backed up comments and questions. And now I'm totally rambling.
> 
> 
> But yeah, hey, I'll try to get my weird anxiety under control and be an online social butterfly again. After all, it's been waaaay too long since I've met any new people. xP



We could never forget you, darling.


----------



## likeitmatters

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Aww, it's nice to know people are thinkin' about us.
> 
> I've been uber anti-social when it comes to online things. I remember at one point having too much stuff going on in my real life to be able to keep up with all the online traffic, so I just dropped out. Then when things calmed down in reality I was just so used to not going online that it was easier to just not check my messages than it was to attempt to conquer the months of backed up comments and questions. And now I'm totally rambling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, hey, I'll try to get my weird anxiety under control and be an online social butterfly again. After all, it's been waaaay too long since I've met any new people. xP




you will fly like the social butterfly that you are...beatutiful sexy and then some damm fool will try to shoot ya down...lol jk


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

likeitmatters said:


> you will fly like the social butterfly that you are...beatutiful sexy and then some damm fool will try to shoot ya down...lol jk



Then they'll pin my wings to a board and study me for the next decade. Hah.


----------



## Tad

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Then they'll pin my wings to a board and study me for the next decade. Hah.



I thought that was Chris's job? (at least with quotes around wings and board)


----------



## charlieversion2

:blink: I'll be honest, I think I'm the worst offender of lurking ever. I come to these boards every day, and could from time to time chime in but I just get in the habit of not doing it. 

Well maybe there's hope yet :bounce:


----------



## likeitmatters

ChrisVersion2 said:


> :blink: I'll be honest, I think I'm the worst offender of lurking ever. I come to these boards every day, and could from time to time chime in but I just get in the habit of not doing it.
> 
> Well maybe there's hope yet :bounce:




lets have a group hug and surround him and throw in mary too and just hug away and it will take care of the ill that maybe in the world....lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

ChrisVersion2 said:


> :blink: I'll be honest, I think I'm the worst offender of lurking ever. I come to these boards every day, and could from time to time chime in but I just get in the habit of not doing it.
> 
> Well maybe there's hope yet :bounce:



You could leave pictures if you don't want to chime.

Nudge nudge nudge nudge.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Alright... totally have two new pictures of us just chillin'


----------



## extra_fat_guy

The two of you always post great pics!


----------



## SnapDragon

escapist said:


> Actually I don't think anybody knows if they are still together or what. We haven't seen a post since: 04-12-2009...getting close to a year now. No updates on Myspace in a few months either.



Dammit... means I've been writing in the wilderness since before either December or March in 2009, depending on what format that date's in! Ah well, at least the novel got published.

But I see you're back now, so congrats anyway!


----------



## RVGleason

Thanks for the new pics. I'll see if I can come up with the Tiny & Edie equivalent. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## charlieversion2

RVGleason said:


> Thanks for the new pics. I'll see if I can come up with the Tiny & Edie equivalent.
> 
> RV



Dude, all of your drawings are the best, how shall i put this... motivators. :eat1:


----------



## Zowie

I'm in love for you guys. Wow, and you're both so gorgeous. 
And you look fun to hang with. Should I ever me down there I'll give you a shout.


----------



## RVGleason

Here's a new Tiny & Edie inspired by the recent pics of Chris & Mary.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Recline.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

Wow! Such a beautiful couple! You guys give me hope that I can find a cute, petite girl!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Not exactly eye candy... but here is a recent one of Chris & I. 

I was on the computer and he was being silly and decided to shoot a picture. 

One of these days we'll get around to posting sexier pictures. xP


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

And yes... I was totally using him as a computer table in that picture.


----------



## Zowie

Hey, you have that lion tattoo!


----------



## Esther

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> And yes... I was totally using him as a computer table in that picture.



Aww, haha. When I drive my manfriend around I like to use his belly as a place to put my wallet.


----------



## charlieversion2

... I'm fairly confident I wasn't drunk in that photo... 

mostly sure...

about 50%


----------



## BigIzzy

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Not exactly eye candy... but here is a recent one of Chris & I.
> 
> I was on the computer and he was being silly and decided to shoot a picture.
> 
> One of these days we'll get around to posting sexier pictures. xP



no eye candy? any pic of a pretty, petite lady with a big guy is eye candy to me! Nice cleavage btw!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Recent pictures of Chris & I!!!















Look close enough and you can see the kisses running down Chris' chest/belly (Hence his awkward smile).














(Yeah I got distracted and am staring at the TV in this one...)










And I'm totally going after his boob:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I can definitely see a marked change in Chris vs Chris 2007.

Someone's been hard at work.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Sasquatch! said:


> I can definitely see a marked change in Chris vs Chris 2007.
> 
> Someone's been hard at work.



*giggles*

I'm a pro.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *giggles*
> 
> I'm a pro.



No denying that. It certainly seems you know how to get what you want. :happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Sasquatch! said:


> No denying that. It certainly seems you know how to get what you want. :happy:



Haha... although it'd be unfair of me to take all the credit. I stopped feeding Chris months ago... he should take the credit. :eat1:

And he wants it just as much.


----------



## charlieversion2

Sasquatch! said:


> No denying that. It certainly seems you know how to get what you want. :happy:




This man has NO IDEA...


----------



## Sasquatch!

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This man has NO IDEA...



I'm sure you want it too.......indirectly XD


----------



## charlieversion2

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Haha... although it'd be unfair of me to take all the credit. I stopped feeding Chris months ago... he should take the credit. :eat1:
> 
> And he wants it just as much.



hah... shes so afraid to take credit, worried one day she'll end up in court or something  and yes folks, I'm guilty. I'm the one who eats... duh  a stretch of unemployment helped too :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

ChrisVersion2 said:


> hah... shes so afraid to take credit, worried one day she'll end up in court or something  and yes folks, I'm guilty. I'm the one who eats... duh



Sign here please. *produces multi-paged legal waiver*


----------



## Amandy

if you two had a porn site, I would SO be a member :bow:


----------



## Vageta

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Recent pictures of Chris & I!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close enough and you can see the kisses running down Chris' chest/belly (Hence his awkward smile).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah I got distracted and am staring at the TV in this one...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm totally going after his boob:




Chris you fucking lucky bastard! You KNOW you are the envy of every fatass in this place!! Good for you!!


----------



## BigChaz

Vageta, thanks for quoting all of those pictures again.

Also, damn you guys are the cutest couple. I would give you a cutest couple award if I could.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Vageta, thanks for quoting all of those pictures again.
> 
> Also, damn you guys are the cutest couple. I would give you a cutest couple award if I could.



I second this. I mean, there are other cute couples, but it makes me really happy to see pictures of you two together.


----------



## charlieversion2

BigChaz said:


> Vageta, thanks for quoting all of those pictures again.
> 
> Also, damn you guys are the cutest couple. I would give you a cutest couple award if I could.



Yeah thanks we have like three, but thanks for the forth! :huh:


----------



## BigChaz

well now mine feels useless


----------



## SanDiega

I am literally green with envy. Seriously. I am shrek colored right now.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Yeah thanks we have like three, but thanks for the forth! :huh:



Oh Chris... you always reply with either a video link or a picture or a photoshopped graphic.

What is hilarious about this... is that in real life... most of his speech consists of cliches and quotes that he's heard from other places. 




Amandy said:


> if you two had a porn site, I would SO be a member :bow:



If only I had the balls to do porn. Wow, that sounds so wrong. I shouldn't have balls.



BigChaz said:


> Also, damn you guys are the cutest couple. I would give you a cutest couple award if I could.



It'd be an honor to get an award from the acclaimed badass of the BHM/FFA board. <3



bionic_eggplant said:


> I second this. I mean, there are other cute couples, but it makes me really happy to see pictures of you two together.



*giggles* Yeah, there are definitely some other gorgeous and adorable couples on here. But I'm glad our pictures are capable of promoting happiness! Hah.


----------



## BigChaz

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It'd be an honor to get an award from the acclaimed badass of the BHM/FFA board. <3



Haha, as if. Lately all my joking around does is make people get butthurt and yell at me. It is starting to lose its fun appeal 

But seriously, your pictures give me hope for a brighter future where a fat man can be a fat man and a hot ffa can be a hot ffa!


----------



## charlieversion2

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh Chris... you always reply with either a video link or a picture or a photoshopped graphic.
> 
> What is hilarious about this... is that in real life... most of his speech consists of cliches and quotes that he's heard from other places.




I only have one thing to say to that.






\m/ - rock on


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I only have one thing to say to that.



HAHAHA!
 
And you make a fucking reference to the reference I was making... with a separate reference that totally describes what you do!

That was like reference cubed!


----------



## Vageta

And you make a fucking reference to the reference I was making... with a separate reference that totally describes what you do!

That was like reference cubed![/QUOTE]

My head is spinniing....


----------



## charlieversion2

It's in reference to a TNG episode.

The Enterprise makes contact with a Tamarian ship in orbit around the planet El-Adrel. Though the universal translator can translate their words, the Tamarians speak in cryptic phrases that baffle the Enterprise crew. Likewise, the Tamarians cannot understand Picard's straightforward talk. Frustrated by their failure at communication, the Tamarian captain, Dathon, has himself and Picard teleported to the planet's surface. On the surface, Dathon utters the cryptic phrase "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra" and tosses Picard a dagger. Picard mistakes this as a challenge to a duel and refuses, but then realizes that there is also a hostile predator in the area that is stalking them both. 

While Troi and Data work on deciphering the Tamarian language. They deduce that the Tamarian language is entirely based on metaphors from Tamarian folklore. They learn that Darmok was a hunter and Tanagra is an island, but nothing else. Without knowing the stories behind the metaphors, the Tamarian language remains indecipherable.

Picard deduces that Darmok and Jalad were two warriors who met on an island called Tanagra, and had to cooperate to defeat a dangerous beast dwelling there, becoming friends in the process. Dathon tried to recreate this event between him and Picard on El-Adrel, hoping that their shared adversity would forge a friendship where words had failed.


And Picard rocks, hense the guitar.


----------



## Vageta

spinning even more now......must have food...


----------



## Zowie

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It's in reference to a TNG episode.
> 
> 
> And Picard rocks, hense the guitar.



That episode pissed me off. Someone was thinking just a little too hard on an abstract concept.


----------



## charlieversion2

Well it was loosely based on the story of Epic of Gilgamesh... lol blame Mesopotamians. 

It's also herald as one of Patrick Stewart's better performances.


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> Haha, as if. Lately all my joking around does is make people get butthurt and yell at me. It is starting to lose its fun appeal
> 
> But seriously, your pictures give me hope for a brighter future where a fat man can be a fat man and a hot ffa can be a hot ffa!



It's actually because the jokes have changed. Less witty and more attention-grabby. Try not to try to act the badass more and take a dose of the advice ManBeef needed. You seem to be trying to hard to be funny.

On a related note, good lord I so want a relationship like this!


----------



## charlieversion2

This was us at a party over the weekend!







Mary's classy moves!


----------



## Zowie

Hahahaha, I'm totally digging Mary's "dance move". I totally do the same.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This was us at a party over the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary's classy moves!



You look badass with long hair.

You're like that slick 80s businessman type.

Much love to both of y'all


----------



## FishCharming

you two make me seriously consider trying to add another two hundred pounds and attempt to ninja your g/f... cheers you lucky bastard you


----------



## Sasquatch!

Holy Fudge, I WANT THAT LION TATTOO.

Also, I want the disposable income to get it done properly.


----------



## rabbitislove

Zowie said:


> Hahahaha, I'm totally digging Mary's "dance move". I totally do the same.



Its the universal FFA dance move


----------



## Tad

rabbitislove said:


> Its the universal FFA dance move



But why? Is this some weird genetic quirk, or something to do with the whole FFA/BHM dynamic?


----------



## FishCharming

rabbitislove said:


> Its the universal FFA dance move



it's also my go-to, anything further is just way too labor intensive, lol


----------



## imfree

ChrisVersion2 said:


> thanks for all the compliments
> 
> 
> Who says there is nothing good on TV?



Best I've EVER seen on TV!!!(copy of previous text in your Rep box)


----------



## RVGleason

I really have to say that it is so inspiring to see a couple who obviously care so much for each other. I wish you both many blessings for a long life filled with love. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Anjula

You look great together! 

I always dreamed of having a figure like yours,Mary and being in relationship with such a handsome man like Chris


----------



## PaperZombie

You two look so happy together. That's great.  

Gotta say I envy Chris! Mary's a gorgeous lady


----------



## Fat Viking

This thread makes me happy all kinds of places. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Morbid

you both are very lucky.. my wish it to find a woman who can and will accept me for my size... (the search is still on).. your pictures made me smile


----------



## RVGleason

Haven't heard from Chris and Mary in awhile and I hope you guys are doing fine.


----------



## charlieversion2

We are still around coming in from time to time. 
























:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

This is one thread I'm really happy to see necroposted.

Your happy makes me happy.


----------



## Jah

Such a happy looking couple.


----------



## Wantabelly

love you guys x


----------



## SnapDragon

What happened to little doggie that meant it needed to be clipped so short?!


----------



## charlieversion2

Aye, She was just coming back from the groomers, and for what ever reason thats how they cut her hair.


----------



## SanDiega

Do you guys live together?


----------



## charlieversion2

Not yet, shes still finishing the last of her classes (final 6 weeks) but also hopelessly devoted to her dogs. A solution hasn't presented itself... yet, I hold out hope though.


----------



## Melian

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Not yet, shes still finishing the last of her classes (final 6 weeks) but also hopelessly devoted to her dogs. A solution hasn't presented itself... yet, I hold out hope though.



So she finishes school, takes the dogs (or at least one...visits the others) and moves in with you. Done.


----------



## charlieversion2

Knowing Mary it's a toss up between Duncan or Duff. 
*searches for photos*






Duff is the big black guy and Duncan is the black tipped eared fella in the back, planing his move for the ball.

Duff is devoted to Mary follows her, right on her hip. Loyal and Labrador Lovable. Duncan tho is milquetoast, and like yesterdays jam, just off.


----------



## Melian

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Knowing Mary it's a toss up between Duncan or Duff.
> *searches for photos*
> 
> Duff is the big black guy and Duncan is the black tipped eared fella in the back, planing his move for the ball.
> 
> Duff is devoted to Mary follows her, right on her hip. Loyal and Labrador Lovable. Duncan tho is milquetoast, and like yesterdays jam, just off.



<Duff3 :wubu: Take him! Take him! He'll be too lonely without her!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Knowing Mary it's a toss up between Duncan or Duff.
> *searches for photos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duff is the big black guy and Duncan is the black tipped eared fella in the back, planing his move for the ball.
> 
> Duff is devoted to Mary follows her, right on her hip. Loyal and Labrador Lovable. Duncan tho is milquetoast, and like yesterdays jam, just off.



Awwww big dogs > small dogs

Duff is adorable

I've been thinking about getting a bassett hound, myself


----------



## SnapDragon

I love my dog. The bond between a person and a dog is sacred. Probably 'likes dogs' would be my second specification in my ideal man, right after 'is fat'. lol.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Hmm, hidden comment on you two with the dogs huh? (or not) Best to explain: big dog=Chris little white dog=Mary. Just a casual observance, in no way meant to be mean, just cute. I actuall liked that Star Trek episode, one of my favs, next to season 7's Genesis and the other episode from like season 4 or 5 Yesterday's Enterprise.
"Synthetic scotch, synthetic commanders" ~Scotty The Relics episode, also a good one. /nerdisms

But really quite cute, while my bf is chubby, he's no where near SSBHM level which is boo, but his family has a history of diabetes so I can rechain my sexual desire to see him get bigger if only for the reason of his health.


----------



## charlieversion2

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> "Synthetic scotch, synthetic commanders" ~Scotty



We just watched this episode the other night  


He beamed on a few too :happy:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Awesome show, do you have the dvd seasons too or just see it on tv in syndication?


----------



## charlieversion2

We own all the Voyager DVDs but even when we watch it, we just stream from the Internet, now that Netflix also has it in HD, thats a bonus


----------



## charlieversion2

Few Photos of us at the beach,

She thought the hat was silly 






Beach Side.


----------



## RVGleason

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Few Photos of us at the beach,
> 
> She thought the hat was silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Side.



Looks like you've put on a few there, Sir. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Tad

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Few Photos of us at the beach,
> 
> She thought the hat was silly



A dark grey shirt on a sunny day? That is the part that seemed silly to me....must have been hot! I hope it came off soon enough. The hat though.....hey, it is the beach, a guy's allowed to wear a hat like that


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> A dark grey shirt on a sunny day? That is the part that seemed silly to me....must have been hot! I hope it came off soon enough. The hat though.....hey, it is the beach, a guy's allowed to wear a hat like that



I agree with Mary - there's no excuse for that hat


----------



## charlieversion2

aye, well the hat was more to serve a function of sun protection than being of fashion.

I burn like a fork in a microwave.


----------



## Deacone

I'm so jelly of this pictures! They're so ADORABLE!! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## charlieversion2

omg more mofo'n photos






Us again.





Another Epic hat.





No Candids





Say when.





Make mmmMellos, not war!





My butt 





:wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Wow Chris, you really weren't kidding when you said you posted a bunch of pictures... xP


----------



## LillyBBBW

Mary you are rocking those shoes! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

ChrisVersion2 said:


> omg more mofo'n photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us again.
> 
> 
> Another Epic hat.
> 
> 
> No Candids
> 
> 
> Say when.
> 
> 
> Make mmmMellos, not war!
> 
> 
> My butt
> 
> 
> :wubu:


 
You guys are too cute.


----------



## Melian

LillyBBBW said:


> Mary you are rocking those shoes! lol



Oh come on, they're in a yard - I'd do the same thing! 

Also, the Bowzer-shirt friend looks like he parties hard. Hehe.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

LillyBBBW said:


> Mary you are rocking those shoes! lol



I was wearing matching red heels for like half the night... then I sucked it up and put on my sneakers so I wouldn't like drunkenly fall over. xP


----------



## HDANGEL15

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I was wearing matching red heels for like half the night... then I sucked it up and put on my sneakers so I wouldn't like drunkenly fall over. xP



*i do the same thing...without drinking LMAO.....I fall over - all on my own *


----------



## BigDiesel07

You guys are my hero and heroine.. Awesome!


----------



## Llamarama

Really awesome pictures.


----------



## charlieversion2

mmmCake!

Making it!









Love and Cake!





Post belly rub.





It was great! :eat1:


----------



## chicken legs

Did you put rum in the cake?


----------



## otherwhere

You guys are a darn cute couple. Looks like you're having your cake and eating it too! I hope continued happiness for the both of you


----------



## charlieversion2

No rum in the cake, tho totally an idea I'm stealing for next time


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Although they aren't the classiest pictures ever... Chris and I took some more, revealing, ones about a week ago. 

Figured I'd share some of them here...

























<3


----------



## chicken legs

Very nice (borat voice)


----------



## charlieversion2

I just want to go on record and say pictures with cake are better


----------



## PaperZombie

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Although they aren't the classiest pictures ever... Chris and I took some more, revealing, ones about a week ago.
> 
> Figured I'd share some of them here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Amazing artwork!


----------



## Tad

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Although they aren't the classiest pictures ever... Chris and I took some more, revealing, ones about a week ago.
> 
> Figured I'd share some of them here...
> 
> <3



Great pics! It is always great seeing you two


----------



## metabliss

Love these pics!!


----------



## Windigo

You both are so cute, I like people who look so happy together


----------



## Fishstick1111

Is that an "Art of Drowning" Tattoo on your right arm? It reminds me of it. Either way its awesome!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Fishstick1111 said:


> Is that an "Art of Drowning" Tattoo on your right arm? It reminds me of it. Either way its awesome!



Hehe, of course it is. And my back is All Hallows EP (except for the horseman part). I love AFI a liiiiittle bit too much. <3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Tad said:


> Great pics! It is always great seeing you two





metabliss said:


> Love these pics!!





Windigo said:


> You both are so cute, I like people who look so happy together




Thanks so much everyone!! <3


----------



## BriarChubNJ

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Although they aren't the classiest pictures ever... Chris and I took some more, revealing, ones about a week ago.
> 
> Figured I'd share some of them here...
> 
> <3




Somebody better call the fire department, because those are some HOT pics! You guys are awesome :bow:


----------



## KittyCourtz

Oh my goodness, these are gorgeous! Why have I not seen these before? XD

You two remind me of a couple I made up. The guy is actually from a game I like while the girl I created myself. =)


----------

